# Beard suggestions / turkey cape and spur necklace



## PBH

I'm going a bit crazy -- turkeys on the brain! Seeing strutting tom's in the morning on the way to work will do that to you, I guess...

I'm looking for some suggestions on what (or how) to do with my turkey beards.

I've caped and mounted one of my turkeys, and made a necklace with the spurs from two. I just can't decide what to do with the beards that might look nice, and go with the cape and necklace. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Markthehunter88

start a turkey scalp stick! like Indians do with human hair!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Cool necklace! Did the dog get the head on your turkey?


----------



## PBH

I've never seen a caped turkey with the head.

Been thinking of a cedar plank, and just hanging the beards from it (setting the beards inside the spent shell cap). Any thoughts on other suggestions for displaying beards?


----------



## DallanC

Google offered a few ideas, some look pretty simple yet nice:














































-DallanC


----------



## tigerpincer

I saw a guy that made a necklace a little bit like yours only it had the beard as the central focal piece. It was hanging right in the center of the necklace lowpoint where you have that larger single tan bead. If I remember right I think he also cut off the brass from the shotgun casing that killed the bird. removed the primer and mounted the beard in the brass to pretty up the ugly end of the beard and make it easier to attach to the necklace. I thought it looked really cool.


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH said:


> I've never seen a caped turkey with the head.


Honestly just asking? ??

What is a caped turkey? Is it a full mount without the head? Or is it just a skin? Is it something you do to save the bird so you can mount it later?

I looked up turkey cape on the net and none of the ones i saw had wings attached like yous does.


----------



## PBH

sw -- yes: a turkey cape is just the skin. I opted for the cape because I had seen some others that I thought looked nice, and they don't take up a ton of room. It was also very easy, quick, and cost me about $2.00.

I have seen other hunters that display the turkey wings along with the fan (Google "turkey wing mount"). I've also seen some turkey hunters that hunt multiple species (merriams, eastern, osceola, rio, goulds, hybrids) keep single wings as display pieces to help others (or themselves?) with turkey identification. I cut the wings off my bird, and allowed them to dry. I then decided to attach them to my finished cape.

I had never seen it done either (wings attached to cape) -- but I liked the outcome, so I left them.


----------

